# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 40)



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*If you had to live your woodworking life over again, how would you do things differently?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Broken springs, woodturners from NY and leprechaunish wizards are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the pimate too...


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2014)

I would have built a 10000000000000000 sq' shop to store tools I mean wood in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2014)

I never really thought of that.
My current shop is smaller than my last, and that was too small. But I live and work within my means, and that's that.
I do things exactly the way I like. Never took a class, but I don't ever wish I did. If I really wanted to, I could take one.
I have all the tools I need, and use everything I own.
I have access to whatever lumber I desire.
My bench is exactly the way I wanted it.

Guess I'm not one for wanting, and if I don't like something, I change it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 28, 2014)

The only thing I'd wish for was a bigger shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2014)

I rethought the question.

I probably would have picked a forum where I'm not called monkey.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> *If you had to live your woodworking life over again, how would you do things differently?*




I probably wouldn't monkey around with my past. I would have done things differently if I'd had foresight, but in hindsight, I'll accept where I'm at and try to make better decisions going forward. 

I'd probably add one question to the forum registration though:

_Do you have opposing toes?_

Anyone answering "yes" would not have their account approved.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2014)

I think the one thing that I would have done differently would be to not have taken a break from wood working for so many years. When I was younger and got married and had a child, business, home, hunting property, boat, dirt bikes and atv's, etc. for some reason wood working got put on the back burner. I kind off wish I hadn't done that, when I started wood working again after a divorce I never saw coming I wondered why I ever stopped. It was good therapy for me then and still is today, I was just in my basement this morning looking at all the boxes and machines still not set up after the move and saying to myself I really want to get this set up, I need some wood working therapy. First order of business is to upgrade the power in the house. I'm close.............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...for some reason wood working got put on the back burner.



I suspect it was because you . . .



woodtickgreg said:


> ...got married and had a child, business, home, hunting property, boat, dirt bikes and atv's, etc.




Just a guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2014)

I would have started much earlier in life! I missed out on decades of fun! Chuck


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I probably wouldn't monkey around with my past. I would have done things differently if I'd had foresight, but in hindsight, I'll accept where I'm at and try to make better decisions going forward.
> 
> I'd probably add one question to the forum registration though:
> 
> ...



You can't deny membership based on a physical attribute. That's just wrong on so many levels. The way someone is built should never be an issue, ever!

Hurts, don't it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2014)

You two crack me up, are you sure you are not siblings? LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Brink said:


> You can't deny membership based on a physical attribute. That's just wrong on so many levels. The way someone is built should never be an issue, ever!
> 
> Hurts, don't it?
> View attachment 60778



I'm telling someone you're makin fun of my height. Soon as I figure out someone who cares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2014)

What height?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't get to the edit button in time. I might as well accept my fate and change my avatar again. If I can't change I will embrace it. I wonder if France is taking applications for leader.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would have found WB sooner, and then I would have a gazillion messages, and a lot more upstairs
than I do now about woodworking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't say that I'd change a thing, other than the timing on some aspects.
I was born in a logging and mining town, worked in the log woods, log mills, planer and cutup mills, pallet and spool mills and even a cabinet shop for a short, short time. I've been a part of building anything from a dog house to a schoolhouse and everything in between.
I'm just now getting into hobbycraft and just for fun woodwork, so I guess I'll see where it goes from here.
For me it's just a way to stay busy, challenge myself and trying to get my fix on learning something new.
If I still drank I suppose it would have been making some sort of wood grained homebrew alcohol instead of what I'm doing now.
Allan

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2014)

Brink said:


> I rethought the question.
> 
> I probably would have picked a forum where I'm not called monkey.





What would you prefer to be called?

monnekijn ?
baboon?
moneke?
monnicchio?
simian?
primate?
chimp?
proboscis monkey?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2014)

I would've gotten more into it sooner. Once I had finished school and had settled into living in a house in North Dakota (first time not living in dorms or in an apartment in 8 years, save for a couple summers at my parents' in college), I built a few items here and there - it was a hobby, but not as serious of a hobby as it is now. I started to get more serious about woodworking as a full on hobby and wanting to spend more time involved with it not long before I got married. I wish I had gotten more serious about it as a hobby sooner - I had a lot more disposable income when I was single and I could have easily outfitted myself with a full shop in a short amount of time.

At the same time, now that I'm building my shop up one piece of equipment at a time, I think I appreciate what I've got more than if I had just went on a spending spree about 4 years ago. So, it would be nice to have been able to have had more tools already, but I wouldn't necessarily go back and change anything. This is a continual learning process and I'm enjoying learning and growing as I go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2014)

More of it and sooner but of course Kids and school and life kinda dictated some of that. It's kinda funny for me, We had a flood where I live in 2007 and it wiped out pretty much everything and forced me to learn how to do it right and spend money on tools and by that point in my life I'd learned to buy quality and you only have to buy it once, it's come to the point that when I do add a tool to the shop I buy so it's the last one I need. If 2007 hadn't happened I have to say I don't think I'd have ended up where I am and probably would never have started turning.......

So I'm going to say nothing to change, Well, except for wishing for a rich relative to leave me an unlimited budget to buy tools

Reactions: Like 4


----------

